# Vercors a Velo



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

It's been more than a year that I have put off posting these pictures but I have resolved to clear out my backlogged RBR trip report folder by the end of Sept. so here goes with the first of many posts to come.

Between the Isere and Drac rivers lies a high mountain plateau that is - IMHO - one of the best places to ride a bicycle on the face of this earth... The Vercors plateau. For some general information, you can read up on the Vercors here: http://wikitravel.org/en/Vercors and here: http://www.grenoblecycling.com/the-Vercors.htm . 

I've posted some pictures from my trip here in 2006 (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1195810#poststop ... and see RBR'r Steephill's pictures of the same trip: http://www.steephill.tv/2006/vercors/ ). Last July, Werdna from RBR and I decided on a last-minute long week-end trip down from Paris to the Vercors -- here are some pictures from that trip.

We stayed in Villard de Lans and did two all-day rides followed by a third quick 50 km run on the Sunday morning. The first ride took us down the Gorges de la Bourne and up the valley from Rencurel over the Col de Romeyere and down the Gorges des Ecouges. From the valley of the Isere we climbed back up the plateau through the Gorges du Nan and on up to Presles. Finally, we went down the Presles cliffs to Choranche and back up the Gorges de la Bourne to Villard. 

Absolutely stunning scenery ... I'll let the pictures speak for themselves.....

But first, here's a snippet of film that will give you an idea of the riding.....


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Awesome area to ride


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Vercors a Velo #2*

Presles is a lost little village in the middle of nowhere -- but rock-climbing italian vagabond Ezio has settled here and runs the Auberge de Presles: real Italian food and, better yet, ristrettos! When he heard us speaking english, he did require that we assure him that we had not played a part in the election and re-election of the current US president! A great stop if you are ever in these parts -- he has a bicycle hanging off the outside wall of the inn, what more could you ask for?


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow, those are amazing! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

absolutely stunning


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Vercors a Velo #3*

Day 2 was "le grand morceau" as we say here - an all day ride from Villards down to the Col de Rousset, over the Col de St. Alexis to the ill-fated village of Vassieux en Vercors, over the Col de Lacheau to the Col de la Bataille, down to Saint Jean en Royans and back up the Col de la Machine, La Chapelle en Vercors and back to Villard.

A long, hot, glorious day in the saddle made only slightly less so by the sobering reminders of the massacre at Vasieux en Vercors (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maquis_du_Vercors) and the maddening flies swarming around our faces in the forest leading up to the Col de la Bataille. On the way up to that col, we ran into the genial owner of http://www.gastrobiking.com/


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I got to ride there back in 2003. It really is amazing. I started in Pont-en-Royans, rode up through les Goulets, then over to Vassieux-en-Vercors, then climbed over the Col de la Machine and down the Combe Laval, then back to the start. Perhaps the most memorable ride I've ever done.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Vercors a Velo #4*

Last day saw us ride up to Autrans where we stuffed our pockets with the local "energy" food. We then rode up to the Tunnel du Mortier which was constructed in the 60's to give easy access to the Vercors from Grenoble for the the 1968 olympics. Soon thereafter, a catastrophic rock slide wiped out part of the access road on the Grenoble side and the Tunnel and road have been abandoned to all but cyclists and walkers since. These are rare photo's indeed because Werdna is actually wearing our team kit! On the way back, the French Air Force Patrouille de France (think: Blue Angels) bid us adieu with a fly-over. We then packed up our bikes in their "housses", caught the coach down to Grenoble and then the TGV back to Paris. 

All in all, a great week-end!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I love the 6 legged cow.

And all the other photos too.

Bastid!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

I told myself that if one person would pick up on that detail, it would be you!


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

philippec said:


> Last day saw us ride up to Autrans where we stuffed our pockets with the local "energy" food. We then rode up to the Tunnel du Mortier which was constructed in the 60's to give easy access to the Vercors from Grenoble for the the 1968 olympics. Soon thereafter, a catastrophic rock slide wiped out part of the access road on the Grenoble side and the Tunnel and road have been abandoned to all but cyclists and walkers since. These are rare photo's indeed because Werdna is actually wearing our team kit! On the way back, the French Air Force Patrouille de France (think: Blue Angels) bid us adieu with a fly-over. We then packed up our bikes in their "housses", caught the coach down to Grenoble and then the TGV back to Paris.
> 
> All in all, a great week-end!


#4 captures all of the special elements of a trip with Philippe -- mystery meat "energy food," off road riding on road bikes, travel by multiple modes of public transportation. :thumbsup:


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Brilliant, beautiful shots*

Can't wait to get back to France for some more cycling. Planning on late summer, early fall - but not until 2010 (which would be my 50th birthday). Not sure I can wait that long.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

No one should have to wait that long!

let me know when you come over and I'll see if I can't show you some places you have not yet been...


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

philippec said:


> No one should have to wait that long!
> .


I know, I know. But next year is already booking up. I have a conference in Kiev in the summer, and want to spend some time in the Ukraine, Russia and eastern Europe. Then if all goes well, we will have a crew going to the World Masters Games in Sydney in October. Can't see how to fit 3 weeks in France into that. Life's tough, isn't it?


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

oarsman said:


> I know, I know. But next year is already booking up. I have a conference in Kiev in the summer, and want to spend some time in the Ukraine, Russia and eastern Europe. Then if all goes well, we will have a crew going to the World Masters Games in Sydney in October. Can't see how to fit 3 weeks in France into that. Life's tough, isn't it?


You don't need three weeks to have fun in France. Can't you find a way to get to Kiev with a plane change/layover in Paris or Geneva? In 2006, I managed to work a five-day layover in Paris (with trips to the Tour of Flanders and the Normandy D-Day beaches) on my way to a mediation conference in Zurich. Believe it or not, I was able to get a cheaper airfare with the stopover in Paris than if I had flown directly to and from Zurich. I would love to have three consecutive weeks in France. But, I'm willing to settle for a week or 10 days every now and then (in other words, every July).


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Since this appears to be the place to post pictures of Andrews travels thru France here are he and Julian cruising into a nice dark tunnel in the Alps

<embed id="VideoPlayback" src="http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=-8422991677923630697&hl=en&fs=true" style="width:400px;height:326px" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"> </embed>

Sorry so shaky, I was steering with my knees, eating a ham sandwich and taking pictures at the same time


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

MarkS said:


> You don't need three weeks to have fun in France. Can't you find a way to get to Kiev with a plane change/layover in Paris or Geneva? In 2006, I managed to work a five-day layover in Paris (with trips to the Tour of Flanders and the Normandy D-Day beaches) on my way to a mediation conference in Zurich. Believe it or not, I was able to get a cheaper airfare with the stopover in Paris than if I had flown directly to and from Zurich. I would love to have three consecutive weeks in France. But, I'm willing to settle for a week or 10 days every now and then (in other words, every July).


I could probably figure out some time in France to/from Kiev (I will probably fly through Frankfurt). But I have never been to Eastern Europe or the Ukraine, so I want to spend some time there. Interesting isn't it, now that I have the money, I don't have the time. As opposed to traveling in one's youth: no money, but lots of time. 

Thinking it might be getting close to time for an extended leave from work....


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

bigpinkt said:


> Sorry so shaky, I was steering with my knees, eating a ham sandwich and taking pictures at the same time


Now that's multitasking.  

I actually thought about your screen name this morning as I was getting ready to ride to work. The first pair of socks that jumped out when I opened my sock drawer was a vintage pair of Team Telekom socks with a pink T on them. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

oarsman said:


> Thinking it might be getting close to time for an extended leave from work....


I can have all the time off from work that I want. I just won't be paid anything.  And, who knows if I would have any clients left if I took off for a month or two. That's the life of private law practice -- "eat what you kill."


----------



## werdna (Feb 6, 2004)

Those are beautiful shots. Thanks for the photos of me!


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

werdna said:


> Those are beautiful shots. Thanks for the photos of me!


Are you still in France? Or, since you are posting in the middle of the business day in the US, are you now chained to a desk like the rest of us?  

It is nice to have someone else take pictures and record your rides. Whenever I see pictures here that others have taken of me, I feel a little guilty that I don't carry a camera and take photos. But, I can assure you that the quality of my photos would be so poor compared to what people like Philippe post here that a hue and cry would arise and the moderators would have to pull down my photos.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

MarkS said:


> Now that's multitasking.
> 
> I actually thought about your screen name this morning as I was getting ready to ride to work. The first pair of socks that jumped out when I opened my sock drawer was a vintage pair of Team Telekom socks with a pink T on them. :thumbsup:


I have bags of that old pink stuff, some quite hideous, most never worn. The Marketing people would send me a bunch every year, who can turn down free stuff? 

You popped into my head during the Marmotte this year. Last year I had a great day, paced myself well and had a great time. I remember you writing that you got the foot of Alp d'huez and stopped.....I couldn't get my head around it, only 13km more and you would be done....little did I know.

This year I came to France overweight, under trained, and leg cramps all week. Went out too fast and died, completely died on the Alp. As I was sitting on the side of road with 4 km to go, trying to figure out how I was going to get to the top two things came into my head

-I am never doing this again
-Mark S is a Freaking *Genius!* I could have been done, showered, with a cold beer in my hand if I had followed his advice, instead I am a mess.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Fine work Philippe, as always. Seeing these makes me quite jealous and sad that I missed. I can't wait to make it back...


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

A. is still in Europe. He's in the UK right now.... God knows why!? 

We are trying to work out cycling week-end before he leaves


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

oops: response to Teo3:: We missed you too -- but we will need you next year ... there will be more bikes to clean!!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Ah yes, the bite of the Marmotte is a fearsome thing!! I think I am ready to do it again next year but let's talk about the Dolomites before next summer.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for the post. You've kept me in desktop wallpaper for the next couple years. Sublime.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

philippec said:


> Ah yes, the bite of the Marmotte is a fearsome thing!! I think I am ready to do it again next year but let's talk about the Dolomites before next summer.


I don't know if I will be ready, but I have definite plans to get into better shape than I was this year. If I never had tried the Marmotte, I probably would not care about it. But, given that I have tried and failed, I really want to conquer it at least once.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

philippec said:


> oops: response to Teo3:: We missed you too -- but we will need you next year ... there will be more bikes to clean!!


And, I could use some help at the back of the TDP peloton.  The photos from the Vercors remind me of the day when Teo dragged me back to the place where we were staying after we climbed the Col de la Machine. Teo is a good man and he difinitely was missed this year.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

These photos make me long for a European cycling vacation.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

MarkS said:


> And, I could use some help at the back of the TDP peloton.  The photos from the Vercors remind me of the day when Teo dragged me back to the place where we were staying after we climbed the Col de la Machine. Teo is a good man and he difinitely was missed this year.


That was a great day, but I'm not sure who was doing the dragging. I recall 2 things, the beautiful descent right before the last climb back to the Gite, and the blacktop popping under our tires as we inched along.


----------



## croscoe (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

MarkS said:


> I can have all the time off from work that I want. I just won't be paid anything.  And, who knows if I would have any clients left if I took off for a month or two. That's the life of private law practice -- "eat what you kill."


So true. When I was in private practice I always worried about whether I would have any clients left if I left for anything longer than about 3 weeks (even though I had a great partner who covered my practice while I was gone). I get five weeks of vacation now as a government employee and use every second, every year. Never seems like quite enough...


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Jealousssssss!

I honestly cannot imagine experiencing something that rewarding or enjoyable....


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm at a loss of words. Just stunning.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Great shots. I've been dreaming of going to the Vercors the last couple of years. You've re-ignited the flame.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

wow!!


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

Beautiful. I'm green with envy. I haven't ventured outside of Paris on my trips to France. Clearly, it's time that I did.


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

Your pictures are gorgeous. Boy do you live the life. I'm scheduled for a tour of the pyrenees on the 19th. Your pix made me excited about my cycling tour.

Thanks Philippe. I always look forward to your ride reports and pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

Awesome pictures. I should be back over there sometime within the next few years. 

How do you plan the routes for those rides?


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

planning the routes is pretty easy - I know most of the roads in the area from having ridden them many times. I just use a map to figure out new routes that connect up to the roads/loops I know.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Where in the Pyrenees are you going? If you are coming through Paris, I can show you some pretty sweet routes on a map.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

I've got to say that as much as riding in Nashville was fun, I much preferred riding in Bali. And yes, you need to venture out from Paris -- there's a whole country out there!


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

OP: What is that silver bar tape you are using? I like it.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Well, the guy in all the shots is my buddy, not me - I think the bar tape is Fizik.


----------



## velotel (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for that post. I didn't know the tunnel was open so in the past when I'd done the climb from Veurey-Voroize, I never went traversed the hike-a-bike section across the landslide as there was no way I wanted to have to simply do it in reverse later if the tunnel was closed, which is what I'd always heard was the case. As soon as I saw your pics, I knew I had to return to what had always been a climb I thoroughly enjoyed but hadn't done in years. So a few days later off I went. Have to say that traverse across the landslide was sketchy in road shoes. Actually it would have been a bit sketchy in hiking shoes since it was wet, greasy from the clay content, and seriously unstable terrain in general. I'm surprised you didn't post any shots of someone going across that. 
After the tunnel I curled around and over the tunnel on the road to Source de la Molière then down to Col de la Croix Perrin, down towards Lans-en-Vercors, then down through the gorge to Sassenage. Great loop, something like 70 km with around 1450 meters of climbing, including 6 km down at the bottom above Veurey-Voroize that are pretty stiff.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Yep, the land-slide crossing is iffy but doable. The day we did the ride, we just went looped from Villard to Autrans, cross the tunnel and down a bit before coming back to Villard via La Moliere. We had a bus to catch back to Grenoble Gare!


----------

